# HGVC Craigendarroch (Scotland) - in August with kids



## ailin (Sep 17, 2017)

Just got a match in RCI through an ongoing search for HGVC Craigendarroch in August.  I'm debating if I should keep it.  We've never been to Scotland before.  The kids will be 7 and 10 by then.  I just started researching last night, so there's a lot I don't know yet.  But some questions so far:

- Is HGVC Craigendarroch a good base for exploring?  Seems most of the reviews say yes, a small number says no not much around.  Looks like most things will be at least an hour drive away?  Looking for kid friendly activities, beautiful scenery, and castles of course.  

- Is August a good time to go?  I know it's high season.  My preference would probably be early June when the kids first get out of school.  A little worried about the midges.  But I guess the pro is that we can probably catch a Highland Games and The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo (would tack on a few days in Edinburgh).

- Anyone know if the RCI exchanges are in the suites or the lodges?

I would love advice from those who've been.  TIA!


----------



## alexb (Sep 17, 2017)

What date in August have you got


----------



## ailin (Sep 17, 2017)

alexb said:


> What date in August have you got



Early August.


----------



## Conan (Sep 17, 2017)

Hilton Craigendarroch worked well for us. It's a mile from Ballater in the heart of whisky and castle country (the Queen's getaway palace at Balmoral is just down the road). We drove out from there to Stonehaven and Dunnottar, to Elgin and Lossiemouth, and to Fort William and Inverness. 

You can check Google Maps to see how far each of these are from the Hilton.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 17, 2017)

If you can get to the Tattoo and the Fringe Festival which is on at the same time by staying some time in Edinburgh that is an added bonus.

Definitely take the trade and then research from there. Get the kids involved in planning and let them each choose something to see & do.  Our DGS were 10, 8 and 5 for their 1st European trip a few years ago- we had a t/s in Austria as a base and found lots to do for & with them.  The resort had some activities which they joined in as well and I would bet the Hilton does too.


----------



## alexb (Sep 18, 2017)

Ballater Highland games are the second Thursday in August


----------



## heathpack (Sep 20, 2017)

We stayed at Craigendorrach late September last year for 5 days and loved it.

There is a castle 15-20 min up the road that is awesome, and plenty that are within an easy drive.

I was there in part for mountain biking and the riding was fabulous, occupied a fair bit of our time.  Rode on the Ballmoral Estate, along the River Dee, up to Loch Muick, out to Cambus OMay Forest and then beyond to some other Loch whose name escapes me.  Oh yeah and out to Knock Castle, a ruined tower castle you can walk right in to.  Peered right in the windows of the Queens fishing cottage.

It was all very cool.  We had a great time.


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 5, 2018)

We stayed at the Craigendarroch suites in Nov. I have a 4 yr old and a 4 month old. Absolutely beautiful location but is definitely not near any major cities. This is not a bad thing! If you are using google maps or the map app on your phone for driving times be aware that it will definitely take you longer than the estimated time on your phone app. The app approximates the travel time based on the speed limits. Those wee highland roads between the resort and Inverness for example are narrow, twisty, up and downy and have a speed limit of 60 miles an hour!!! Maybe Lewis Hamilton could drive them that fast but I doubt you will. I used to race cars and I know I definitely couldn't. Unlike at home in Canada where I can always shave time off of an estimate because I'm usually driving much faster than the posted limit, here I drove much slower. 

And if anyone gets car sick then you will definitely want bonamine or gravol.

I actually purchased additional HGVC units while I was there as the resort actually sells "resales" which meant I got a great price and elite status. If you are looking to get into HGVC that would be a great way to do it for a decent price.

The resort staff were all super friendly. There is a grocery store in town and a great indian restaurant. Farmers market was also nice.

Enjoy


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 5, 2018)

I have an exchange for May 2019 and am really looking forward to exploring another area of Scotland. Plan on 5 days in Edinbourgh in addition to this stay. My exchange says 3 BR/ 2Bath sleeps 8.  Assume it is a free standing lodge by looking at the website.  Last year I stayed at Kilconquhar Castle in a 4BR unit and it was great.


----------



## ailin (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you for all the replies!  I did end up taking the exchange.  Have a preliminary itinerary outlined - hoping to fly into Inverness, a couple nights there, then to Isle of Skye (probably drive over the bridge one way and ferry the other - think the kids will get a kick out of taking the car on a ferry!), Edinburgh for the festivals, then the week at Craigendarroch, hoping to fly out of Aberdeen.  I might use miles on AA, but the taxes on BA are a killer!

I've been re-watching all the Happy Potter movies paying special attention to the scenery.    Definitely want to see the Jacobite train go over the viaduct, but not sure if we'll actually ride it.

Any other suggestions, especially things that were a hit with kids, would be appreciated!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 6, 2018)

I think the whisky tours would be marvy.  Uh...maybe not so much for the kids....

nevermind.


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 6, 2018)

ailin said:


> Thank you for all the replies!
> 
> Any other suggestions, especially things that were a hit with kids, would be appreciated!



Watch Brigadoon! My favourite movie. 1954 - Gene Kelly, Van Johnson, Cyd Charisse.


----------



## Conan (Jan 6, 2018)

On our first drive from Aberdeen to Craigendarroch, we took the listed road B972, Pass of Ballater, which caused us to miss the hotel entirely.
Coming from the east, follow signs into the town of Ballater, Ballater Road to Braemar Road, and you won't make our mistake.
Here's the map: http://bit.ly/2D39vrh


----------



## ailin (Jan 7, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I think the whisky tours would be marvy.  Uh...maybe not so much for the kids....
> 
> nevermind.



LOL, even without kids it wouldn't really be our thing.  I happened to catch a 60 Minutes segment about "Whiskey Island" (Isle of Islay).  It was interesting with beautiful scenery.


----------



## glenmore (Jan 7, 2018)

Take the kids to see some Hairy Coos!!!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 7, 2018)

Do you mean Highland Coos? They are hard to find today.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 11, 2018)

We stayed just a week in Kilconquhar during the month of June (rainy) years ago. I honestly was not crazy about our day trip into Edinburgh that much, but that is because I don't like crowds (and not a city person) and the subway system was under reconstruction so it was beyond crowded between the tourists and the traffic (we hired a car to take us in, though we did have a rental car for our vacation). We visited the castle (big/crowded) and had lunch in the city (yuk for the food in Scotland- except the fish and chips). Would have liked to have time for the museum.

We did have the car take us to see the Roslyn Chapel (of the DaVinci Code fame) and we enjoyed that.

My favs on the trip were St. Andrews and the ruins, and Sterling Castle (Braveheart). Also drove out to see Lock Lomond.


----------



## escapeartist (Aug 25, 2018)

We took our kids when they were 7 and 10, for 20 days throughout Scotland and England.  They loved it, especially hiking, and horseback riding.  Seeing Scotland from the back of a horse was a highlight, especially if you are lucky enough to ride "the Queen's" horses at Balmoral (Highland ponies).  Don't know the dates it is closed in August when the Queen is in residence, though.

My younger still talks about a particularly stubborn little Shetland Pony that wanted to eat every blade of grass on her ride....


----------

